# A good step for a beginner - stockmarket basics



## quocchuong (27 September 2006)

This is a good book for a beginner. You can learn some very basic stuffs from this book about stock market, what is stock ?, what is FA (fundamental analysis), what is TA (technical analysis)... and if you want to learn more, do it yourself, from this site too.

http://www.investopedia.com/university/stocks/

And somethings i want to talk to beginners, if you want to learn to be an investor not only in share market but also in others instrument.

1. You need to have an investing plan. You should know where you want to go before you choose a vehicle, dont you?    

2. You should prepare yourself before you make a very first wrong decision, it would be a disaster, but if you can overcome it, you could see a new world.    

3. Use your investing plan to invest and dont invest as your wishes, it would cost a lot of $     

4. Try to get experience when you lose (please write it down), i would help in future decisions.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (27 September 2006)

*Re: A good step for a beginner*



			
				quocchuong said:
			
		

> This is a good book for a beginner. You can learn some very basic stuffs from this book about stock market, what is stock ?, what is FA (fundamental analysis), what is TA (technical analysis)... and if you want to learn more, do it yourself, from this site too.
> 
> http://www.investopedia.com/university/stocks/
> 
> ...




Quocchuong, 

I'm sorry, but I can't understand. Could you elucidate that with the correct usage of English please?


----------



## quocchuong (27 September 2006)

*Re: A good step for a beginner*

Sorry guys, my english is not very good, 

This is a good book for a beginner. You can learn some very basic stuffs from this book about stock market, what is stock ?, what is FA (fundamental analysis), what is TA (technical analysis)...etc, and if you want to learn more, do it yourself, from this site.

http://www.investopedia.com/university/stocks/

And somethings i want to talk to beginners, if you want to learn to be an investor not only in share market but also in others instrument.

1. You need to have an financial plan. What is your financial position in the future (next 1 month, 2 months ...)

2. You should prepare to get some bad results, but when you can overcome that, you could get a better one

3. Use your plan to invest and dont invest as your wishes, you would lose a lot of money

4. Try to write your experiences down when you lose, it would help in your future decisions.


----------



## tech/a (27 September 2006)

*Re: A good step for a beginner*



> Sorry guys, my english is not very good,




There aren't many here who are Multilingual either.
Well done for giving it a go.


----------



## Julia (27 September 2006)

*Re: A good step for a beginner*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> There aren't many here who are Multilingual either.
> Well done for giving it a go.




Agreed.  Let's not forget that English is not everyone's first language.

I had no trouble understanding the original post.

Julia


----------



## nelly (27 September 2006)

*Re: A good step for a beginner*

Your English is fine 'chuong, no trouble understanding your post.
Don't worry bout S.P. [he used a noun instead of a verb in his use of usage]
I have trubil annastanin  english at the bess of times and itz my mutha tongue...  
Really your post was helpful [I don't post concerning stockmarket I read and learn from posts like yours] ...thanks.
 :topic cheerful


----------



## dubiousinfo (27 September 2006)

*Re: A good step for a beginner*

Chuong

Good on you for having a go.

Last week I couldn't even spell Envist....Envessta....Investa, now I are one.


----------



## barney (27 September 2006)

*Re: A good step for a beginner*



			
				dubiousinfo said:
			
		

> Chuong
> 
> Good on you for having a go.
> 
> Last week I couldn't even spell Envist....Envessta....Investa, now I are one.




I think people with a good SOH are brilliant Good onya Dubious!!


----------



## RichKid (6 October 2006)

*Re: A good step for a beginner*

Thank you to all those who showed an interest in this thread and were understanding about language barriers. 

This is what makes ASF such a great place and well worth our time- welcome to ASF Chuong! Nice of you to share that link and those points you made.

PS 'SOH' is short for 'sense of humour' for those who may not have guessed.


----------



## StockyBailx (8 October 2006)

I will have to agree with Chuong, 1,2,3,4 you most certianly learn from your mistakes. For a beginner it takes time to learn the market and its Analyisis Fundermentals. Always trade to your desire not anyone elses. 
I find that the more money you obtian the easier it gets. Best of all learn to keep a strong hold on your stock/stocks and the best way to cut your looses.

Start from the pennys and work your way up, Buy that time you will learn to understand the commodity's and the way the market moves in your house hold. 

How to Analyis, what are good and what are but fudermentals?

Read your Investopedia?


----------



## noirua (22 October 2006)

A bit of help from Adelaide "Annual Reports":  http://www.news.com.au/adelaidenow/story/0,22606,20586132-5006367,00.html


----------



## battiwallah (23 October 2006)

*Re: A good step for a beginner - learn from Warren Buffett*

It is always best to learn from the experts and the universally acknowledged leader is of course Warren Buffett.  Beginners and expert investors alike can learn from him and I have greatly enjoyed an interesting DVD featuring him, available on the net.  

Do a Google search "charlie rose conversations with warren buffett".  The DVD is about $30US plus postage and is well worth it.  Charlie Rose is an interviewer with PBS in the US.  They discuss a wide range of topics including investing and his personal philosophy.


----------



## CanOz (23 October 2006)

*Re: A good step for a beginner*



			
				Julia said:
			
		

> Agreed.  Let's not forget that English is not everyone's first language.
> 
> I had no trouble understanding the original post.
> 
> Julia




I got the meaning of it too. You can usually tell when english is not someones first language, then just read it more carefully and it makes sense most of the time. I get emails like this daily. I can't imagine if i had to send them in Chinese, they'd have no hope of understanding me for sure!


----------

